# Braces and Retainers In The Army



## Lexi

Just a question: are braces and/or retainers allowed in the armed forces or are they non-reg.?
Just a question because I‘ll be stuck with braces and a retainer for a while..


----------



## FlightSergeantRose

I don‘t know but im going to find out one way or another. A few of my front teeth relapsed so I am getting my front uppers put back on in a few weeks. I dont think they will care locally, but it might be an issue at summer training. It shouldnt be though, I played 2 years of football with them on and never had any troubles.


----------



## stukirkpatrick

Having either shouldn‘t be an issue.  I went through 2 months of basic in Dundurn Sask last summer, and managed to wear my retainer enough so that my teeth stayed fairly straight.  That was a concern for me as well, just remember to keep it out of sight, and nobody will care.

The same issue comes up if you need an electric toothbrush.  They may take your electronic toys away at first, but you will get them back eventually (if you deserve them  :evil: )


----------



## Slanker

You "need" an electric toothbrush... Or do you "want" an electric toothbrush?

cause anyone can use a regular toothbrush


----------



## Caz

If you‘ve spent thousands of dollars on dental work, and an electric toothbrush is going to help you keep your teeth clean around all the hardware in your mouth...  they are more effective than a manual toothbrush, and a DMD or DDS may prescribe their use.

Just a thought.

Lexi - you have a few years - don‘t worry about it now


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Currently braces and retainers are allowed however you aren‘t allowed to go on deployment if you have braces.  The dentist told me however this policy will be changing soon if not already.  Retainers are fine just a PITA.


----------



## CL84

Hi,
I have shitty teeth and am going to get braces soon. But I am also going to be going to basic training in 2 months. Should I get braces before or after  basic? I am thinking after, but even if I get them after...will I still be able to go out in the field with them on?? What should I do?


----------



## leopard11

depends what you are doing, if you are doing the weekend BMQ, i‘d go ahead and get them now, the sooner you have them put on, the sooner you have them taken off.  although if you were to do the summer 10 week BMQ, i‘d wait until you got back, simply because you are supposed to go see the orthodontist every 30 days, and thats not really possible if you are gone for 10 weeks (altho going ten weeks isnt that big of a deal)but also because if something goes wrong with them in the 10 weeks while u are at the BMQ course (ie: broken bracket)you are a long ways away from youre dentist to get it fixed and the CF wont cover any damage, nor fix them for you. 

and yes you can  go into the field, with braces on, just keep youre mouth shut, wouldnt want any light reflecting off those braces and giving ure positon away to the enemy.


----------



## CL84

thanks, im goin reg army infantry rcr. leavin for basic in may. i will get them after when im rich with all my blood and sweat money haha. thanks again.


----------



## koalorka

Better watch out with you‘r braces, they could get caught in a trip wire


----------



## fleeingjam

Sorry to disturb the mood but isnt this a Personell locating forumn....WTF doses braces have to do with Perssonell locating. Although you point is helpful too mee to plz help the forums keep organized and postthis either in recruiting or infantry or off topic section...and yeah those trip wires are sure as **** dangerous


----------



## Lexi

> Originally posted by leopard11:
> [qb] depends what you are doing, if you are doing the weekend BMQ, i‘d go ahead and get them now, the sooner you have them put on, the sooner you have them taken off.  although if you were to do the summer 10 week BMQ, i‘d wait until you got back, simply because you are supposed to go see the orthodontist every 30 days, and thats not really possible if you are gone for 10 weeks (altho going ten weeks isnt that big of a deal)but also because if something goes wrong with them in the 10 weeks while u are at the BMQ course (ie: broken bracket)you are a long ways away from youre dentist to get it fixed and the CF wont cover any damage, nor fix them for you.
> 
> and yes you can  go into the field, with braces on, just keep youre mouth shut, wouldnt want any light reflecting off those braces and giving ure positon away to the enemy.        [/qb]


FINALLY, the question I‘ve been asking forever‘s been answered. Well, as for the broken bracket, if it‘s broken in the way that it‘s popped off your tooth.. two words: SUPER GLUE.
And if you‘re going Infantry, I wouldn‘t recommend getting glow in the dark braces. Reason‘s obvious. Another thing to keep in mind is that after you get braces you‘re stuck with a retainer.

Every 30 days? Pfft.
Mine‘s more like every 60. And I‘ve been in trouble a few times for numerous broken brackets from all the crazy sh!t I pull. 11 brackets in one sitting..    

[Edited because I cannot spell]


----------



## leopard11

60 days lol wow ure lucky,  i only broke one bracket in the 3.5 years i had my braces. i wouldnt have broken any if i hadn‘t had a basketball thrown at my head.  
now i no longer have braces which is absolutley wonderfull,  but i have two permanent retainers (just wires place in-behind my teeth) i also have a mouthguard style retainer im supposed to wear at night, but on my BMQ weekends i dont even bring it, too much of a bother.


----------



## Lexi

*points and scolds*
Your orthodontist‘s going to have your head for that.


----------



## combat_medic

This doesn‘t belong in the Personnel Locator Forum. Moving to Recruiting.


----------



## ThatsLife

A friend of mine asked a good question.

He wants to join the Army and I was explaining a lot to him until he brought up a good question.

"I have braces and I need to go to appointments and checkups every so often. How will I do that in the Army?"

I honestly did not know what to tell him so I decided to come here and get some answers from people with more knowledge about this topic.


----------



## navymich

ThatsLife said:
			
		

> A friend of mine asked a good question.
> 
> He wants to join the Army and I was explaining a lot to him until he brought up a good question.
> 
> "I have braces and I need to go to appointments and checkups every so often. How will I do that in the Army?"
> 
> I honestly did not know what to tell him so I decided to come here and get some answers from people with more knowledge about this topic.



You've been on the site awhile yourself, so you know there is a search function.  Alot comes up just putting in braces:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13443.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13318.0.html


----------



## ThatsLife

Yes, I've used the search function and came up with those results along with "knee brace" results but nothing that answers the question at hand, or maybe I worded it incorrectly. 

He wanted to know how he would go about doing the check-ups/appointments that come hand-in-hand with braces. He's wanting to go Reg Force so it's not like he's able to go see his usual dentist back in Vancouver all the time...will he be getting looked at by dentists in the CF as opposed to his original dentist?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Its not an issue.  they even let guys deploy with braces now (that's from the CF dentist).


----------



## George Wallace

Such a trivial matter really.  The CF has "professional" Dental Technicians and Dentists.  Braces are not a serious matter.  Once in the CF, there is likely no need for a member to go back to their old Dentist for any reason, except an emergency while home on Leave.  Remember that all Provincial Healthcare Coverage you had as a Civilian NO LONGER APPLIES to you when you enter the CF.  

I am sure that you must have had the opportunity before to read these, but it appears you may have forgot:


*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## aesop081

ThatsLife said:
			
		

> will he be getting looked at by dentists in the CF as opposed to his original dentist?



Yes....and if the base doesnt handle it, they send the individual downtown to a local civilian torture guy !!


----------



## Armymedic

Braces are allowed. Some even get them while in the CF. Military sends you to a contracted civilian orthodontist (if there is not a CF one nearby) to have them put on, and the CF dentists can take care of them and adjust them. In locs overseas where there is a Role 2/3 facility (like KAF) they have dentists who can take care of you while deployed as well. Having braces does not affect your medical category.


----------



## RyanRG

I was trying to dig up information on orthodontics in the Canadian military. I've heard people say that joining with braces is allowed. I was trying to find out about getting braces after I've joined.



> TREATMENT RESTRICTIONS
> 
> 6. Orthodontics. Except for specifically identified cases, orthodontic treatment for service members will be limited to that which can be provided by the general practitioner dental officer with minimal specialist consultation and direction. Such cases should be initiated only when the treatment can be completed within a period to avoid problems created by cyclical military activity, eg, postings, extended courses or exercises.



My plan is to go ROTP. Would getting orthodontic treatment while at RMC for 4 years be a problem? Seems like the best time to avoid problems. Just wondering if anyone has any insight into this.


----------



## RyanRG

I guess I'll have to ask at my next trip to the recruiting center. I'd rather not wait 4-6 years to start orthodontic treatment.


----------



## PuckChaser

I had orthodontics on when I joined. The MO or PA has you sign a form that the procedure was started before you joined the military, and that they are not liable for any costs associated with them. This was back in 2002, so things could have changed.


----------



## RyanRG

Did you have your braces on during BMQ?


----------



## AdamVen

tl;dr : Can I join the army with braces

Firstly I'd like to apologize as I'm sure the answer is out there somewhere and I've barely missed it 

I have had braces for ~2 years and will have them for the next year or so
I just applied to the reserves online and when talking to a guy I know who served in the military (American), the topic of braces came up and he mentioned that you couldn't go to basic while you had basic.

So now I'm worried and I'm guessing that the same goes for us
After doing some searching the only answers I've come up with have been for the American Military system. (unfortunately 'braces' having multiple meanings means googling isn't that effective)

So I used the 'talk to a recruiter' thing on the CF website and asked, I'm pretty sure I got an automated response that linked to a vague pdf saying I should contact the medical staff of my nearest centre. 
I don't think this is necessary as I can't imagine how braces being acceptable or not varies on a case to case basis. So if anyone knows the answer please share. Otherwise I guess I'll have to spend an hour on the bus to drop by and see

Thanks

Why was my post merged with a 6 year old thread where the last post is one saying that the policies would be changing soon?

Ok either there's been some more thread merging or I'm an idiot and somehow missed like a dozen posts :s

Thanks mr. moderator


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

I can't see why they would be an issue TBH... I have a permanent retainer on my bottom teeth never been a problem


----------



## PMedMoe

A permanent retainer is one thing.  Braces are quite another, usually requiring several orthodontist trips during a one year period.  People with braces are not allowed to deploy.

From the CFP 154 - Medical Standards:



> The following conditions will result in deferral of enrolment until the condition is corrected:
> 
> *the active phase of orthodontic treatment*, if such treatment is required to treat an underlying functional disability/medical condition. If orthodontic treatment is not required to treat an underlying functional disability/medical condition, enrolment may proceed if the applicant signs the Statement of Understanding on orthodontic treatment which is found in the Recruiter's Handbook, Annex D to Chapter 2.




That being said, perhaps the Res F is different.  Your recruiter was right, talk to the medical staff at a CFRC.

AdamVen, not sure what your link was supposed to be.   ???


----------



## 211RadOp

I'm going back a long time with this one, when I applied to the Militia in the early 80's, braces was not a problem then. Things may have changed since, but I do know that having a retainer in part time (nights) now is not a problem (my son has applied to the Reserve and has one).  RegF was different.  I could not be accepted while under the care of an ortho at the time of enrollment.  I actually had to wait until I was no longer required to wear braces or a retainer until I could be sworn in.  Again this is from the 80's, so things may have changed.


----------



## AdamVen

> AdamVen, not sure what your link was supposed to be.



Oh that's bizarre. It was linking to the pdf that I got linked to which pretty much said I need to speak to the medical staff of the nearest centre

I wonder why it expired/got deleted

Thanks for responses, that quote clarifies things nicely


----------

